# Vibram Fivefingers



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

As title, anyone own a pair of these shoes?

are they comfy, or just annoying? 

TIA :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Are those the ones that look like yeti feet?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Are those the ones that look like yeti feet?


These:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

my mate has them and loves em...

I keep looking at them, but never seem to complete the sale...

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mick said:


> These:


hell yeah, I don't have a pair (and not likely to )
but each to their own of course.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ there not mine, thats just some random googled image.

I DO like them though, think they look well comfy, especially for when they are likely to get wet etc.

Im much the same as you Cuey, looked again and again, just never quite followed through with it (I dont know if its partly down to me thinking their site is a bit crap? However, i digress :lol


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

think i will stick with my air max 90's


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Mick said:


> ^^ there not mine, thats just some random googled image.
> 
> I DO like them though, think they look well comfy, especially for when they are likely to get wet etc.
> 
> Im much the same as you Cuey, looked again and again, just never quite followed through with it (I dont know if its partly down to me thinking their site is a bit crap? However, i digress :lol


My mate has a pair (or did) he was last seen running in the Himalayas :lol:
Seriously though a few had them on when I was last on holiday.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im no runner or outdoorsy (thats a massive understatement lol) but i love the look of these.bloody shame they dont do size 13 lol.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

My mate Simon has them, and the first time I saw him in them was a proper WTF moment  

He swears they are the comfiest training show he's ever worn, and will happily buy them again. Me, I am not so sure I would feel right in them.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

silverback said:


> im no runner or outdoorsy (thats a massive understatement lol) but i love the look of these.bloody shame they dont do size 13 lol.


me neither :lol: just think they look good. and comfy as well - a bit different :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

No...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoony said:


> No...


what, just no? no nuggets of wisdom? witty retort? they are THAT bad?


----------



## *Jamie* (Oct 30, 2010)

They are absolutely fantastic, would never be without a pair again!


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm going to contact the makers and complain that they don't cater for everyone, exclusion rather than inclusion. I would love to try them but as some of my toes are webbed I never will.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

they look like gloves for your feet :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

alan_mcc said:


> they look like gloves for your feet :lol:


That they do. . . Really comfy gloves :lol:


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

*Jamie* said:


> They are absolutely fantastic, would never be without a pair again!


Same. I have a couple of pairs. Brilliant for the gym, running etc.

My only problem is, I can't wear them to work (ok I could, but they don;t look right with trousers :lol


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Heard nothing but good reports about these. Apparently they are good for you cause they make you walk more natually as if barefoot. Tempted to get some, would be good for jetskis etc


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

An "in the middle" shoe (i.e. very thin soles, no padding) is the Inov8 range. Look like normal shoes but they work with your body better.

I tend to wear Inov8s or Salomons (a very small amount of padding) off road and slightly shaped/padded shoes on road - currently Asics Kayano 16s.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Slight revival of thread....
Im trying to get a pair of the Fivefingers Komodo sport.
If you go through the official website for Europe they are working out around 107 euro.
Any uk site are in excess of £120! Anyone know any cheap places to buy from?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Few of the boys use them for "cold mat days" and they say they are comfy, warm enough for them and in no way intrusive. But having seen them I don't think they would be good outside, not for me anyway


----------



## *Jamie* (Oct 30, 2010)

Another revival. The only place I would buy them online is www.wiggle.co.uk after being stung by a scam involving the 'official' website (turns out 'fivefingersuk' is based in Thailand. I was unimpressed to say the least).

Wiggle is a very good site, good service, reliable and you generally get extra freebies and samples with orders. Only place other than an actual shop to buy vibrams IMO. If these are your first pair of vibrams then perhaps find a shop where you can try them on as sizing is very important. Very much the same deal as with wetsuits, fit is all that matters and sizes do vary (vibram use their own sizing system that is very good but doesnt work so well when you're 50/50 between sizes).


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*Jamie* said:


> Another revival. The only place I would buy them online is www.wiggle.co.uk after being stung by a scam involving the 'official' website (turns out 'fivefingersuk' is based in Thailand. I was unimpressed to say the least).
> 
> Wiggle is a very good site, good service, reliable and you generally get extra freebies and samples with orders. Only place other than an actual shop to buy vibrams IMO. If these are your first pair of vibrams then perhaps find a shop where you can try them on as sizing is very important. Very much the same deal as with wetsuits, fit is all that matters and sizes do vary (vibram use their own sizing system that is very good but doesnt work so well when you're 50/50 between sizes).


I can vouch for Wiggle, as I've bought loads of cycling gear from them with no issues :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Girlfriend ordered me a pair of all black KSO's from here.
Some of the cheapest ive seen plus there is an offer with McCopys crisps that you get another 10% or so off from Sports Direct.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/Products/Default.aspx?DescriptionFilter=five fingers

not bad

Also getting me some ToeToe socks to go with them.


----------



## jammytask (Sep 15, 2008)

If you know of anyone heading to the US ask them to get them for you. I bought some VFF's from there in the summer, £120 here, $65 there....

Fantastic shoes tho, even bought some five fingered socks so I can wear them in the winter too!


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

The thinking behind them goes back to our natural style of running - barefoot!

In normal trainer you have a heel strike when running which puts the impact on your knees. When wearing the 5 finger type this gives you a toe strike and is the natural motion with no impact on knees.

I use trainers for running and exercise but run with a toe strike this helps with knee compression which I get from rugby and squash.


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Well my new KSO's arrived today!
(2 weeks late thanks to Yodel courier service shower of shiesters)

First impressions. Brilliant. For some reason it took a wee bit more fiddling to get all my left toes in but now they are on and wearing for a few hours and they feel great.

I walk around the house a lot in bare feet anyway but these just add to it. really good barefoot feeling and very comfortable.

Broke my ankle and tore ligaments 9 weeks ago and wearing boots or flat trainers has actually hurt after a while so I have been barefoot as much as I can. 

Hope to get back to the gym to claw a phys back in the next week or two so will let you know how i get on wearing them for that.

Not aiming for big miles wearing them for crossfit, circuits etc and the treadmill. Hopefully for beach running once the better weather kicks in.

Will let yous know how i get on.


----------

